
A new self-driving monorail will chop 2-hour commutes down to 10 minutes - tmzt
http://www.businessinsider.com/
======
gamedna
Monorail!!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSoa1b-yBUY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSoa1b-yBUY)

